

Ask HN: How much of the Mythical Man Month still applies?  - tocomment


======
spokey
This strikes me as a strange question. What aspects of the Mythical Man Month
do you feel no longer apply?

(That is, it has been a while since I last read it, but I can't think of
anything specific about TMMM that seems out of date as long as you take into
account the historical context. Maybe the "surgical team" stuff is a little
bit bloated relative to the scope of many projects and the strength of many
tools now-a-days, but I think you need to mentally account for improvements in
infrastructure and ecosystem as you read it--standing on the shoulders of
giants and all that. If memory serves, most of the underlying themes seem
still valid and relevant.)

